# How much is your website worth?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check it out here, not sure how accurate it is, look at the recent ones at the bottom of the page, some worth millions!

Mine was $253.00


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is worth $9.03 

Pat


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

$9.03 for me too..... :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

My RC one was 8.00, that's the BP page! Only bought that domain 2 months ago.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

$53.61 - Should I ask my designers for a refund?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> $53.61 - Should I ask my designers for a refund?


Thats funny. I was looking at mine and saw yours in the history!

2.46


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

$3.28  Just when I thought I couldnt feel any worse


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Woodland said:


> $3.28  Just when I thought I couldnt feel any worse


Don't feel bad, mine says $0.00, that is sad...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm at 9.03, but the site image is old skool, I just want to forget about them days man. That's just messed up, I'm willing to give a buck back to update that b!tch

***Edit*** dam my blog is worth 71.48, thats only been up for lil over a month :blink:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

$11.30 Sweet, now I can retire


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Painttalk is at 14655.34 to put it in perspective....

Yahoo is 7.72 billion....


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

$717.26 
Not bad for a .ca


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

George Z said:


> $717.26
> Not bad for a .ca


:notworthy:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine is worth:

$0.00


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The question is.....how much is my website worth to me? After much SEO work, it finally began doing what its supposed to do. Get the phone ringing. The amount of new calls coming in keep growing, so I would say my site is priceless  Now I just need to work on the design.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

just like anything else. it only worth what someone is willing to pay for it! but i dont even have a website!!! ha ha


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

$9.85. I will try to not spend it all in one place.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The real question is how much is it worth to your business.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

it seems to me most of the painting folks on here are in fairly metropolized areas. would you stilll have/ want a webpage, say if u lived in a valley of less than 80 thousand? just curious on weather or not it would make sense for me to spend the cash. I think not.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, I don't know if you heard but the internet is the new phone book with perks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

jnigh said:


> it seems to me most of the painting folks on here are in fairly metropolized areas. would you stilll have/ want a webpage, say if u lived in a valley of less than 80 thousand? just curious on weather or not it would make sense for me to spend the cash. I think not.


80,000? Defineatly. I live in a small community and couldnt imagine not having my website. I think I initially spent around $200 to launch it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jnigh said:


> it seems to me most of the painting folks on here are in fairly metropolized areas. would you stilll have/ want a webpage, say if u lived in a valley of less than 80 thousand? just curious on weather or not it would make sense for me to spend the cash. I think not.


That is a good point, I live in a large rural county of 44,000. My website is pretty basic, dominates local searches but produces little traffic/leads. If I was in a competitive area I would definitely pay to have a website designed and optimized if one did not have the skills and time to do themselves. I think you should still have a basic site to show your work and "legitimize" your business. You can easily create that yourself.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

jnigh said:


> it seems to me most of the painting folks on here are in fairly metropolized areas. would you stilll have/ want a webpage, say if u lived in a valley of less than 80 thousand? just curious on weather or not it would make sense for me to spend the cash. I think not.



You're joking right??? Even more of a reason to have a web presence and kill it!

Look at it this way National companies have to rank nationally, they have to make sure they rank for many different search terms and states/citys. Against millions of websites.

State based companies have to get to number one listing against hundreds of thousands.

City based firms against thousands

Suburb based companies against hundreds... in some cases handfuls

Get the damn website and mop up!


Our industry in general has piss poor websites compared to other industries, it's not hard to dominate search engines (i.e. be on the front *AND* back cover of the Yellow pages). The quicker you get in the easier it will be.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Part of it is smaller rural areas, at least in my case, people in general don't use the internet as much. Most is word of mouth,referral or target marketing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Colour Republic said:


> You're joking right??? Even more of a reason to have a web presence and kill it!
> 
> Look at it this way National companies have to rank nationally, they have to make sure they rank for many different search terms and states/citys. Against millions of websites.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling some anger there :notworthy:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm feeling some anger there :notworthy:


Really??? Wasn't ment to be:no: Sorry


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I live in a HIGHLY competitive urban market. It required a well designed, optimized website and I still need to use PPC show up on the first page. And that's after seven months since launch. Web is responsible for 75% of all of our new business. 

The value of our website? High. Very high.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> I live in a HIGHLY competitive urban market. It required a well designed, optimized website and I still need to use PPC show up on the first page. And that's after seven months since launch. Web is responsible for 75% of all of our new business.
> 
> The value of our website? High. Very high.


just wondering why you have 2 "Vancouver Painting Contractors" in your title? why not change one to Vancouver House Painters or something.


> <title>Vancouver Painting Contractors: Vancouver Painters, Vancouver Painting Contractors</title>


Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> I live in a HIGHLY competitive urban market. It required a well designed, optimized website and I still need to use PPC show up on the first page. And that's after seven months since launch. Web is responsible for 75% of all of our new business.
> 
> The value of our website? High. Very high.


Wow! Your website rocks! :notworthy: Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Pat, The homepage is actual being redesigned at the moment. I haven't made much needed changes to the content because I am working on the new home page with our designers. There is a lot wrong with my home page but I am turning a blind eye for now. I guarantee that the "Vancouver Paint Contractor" text has been added by my SEO guy.

One of the challenges we face is while our goal is to rank high for "Vancouver House Painter" I have to be careful I don't exclude all the surrounding cities and areas we also service.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> Pat, The homepage is actual being redesigned at the moment. I haven't made much needed changes to the content because I am working on the new home page with our designers. There is a lot wrong with my home page but I am turning a blind eye for now. I guarantee that the "Vancouver Paint Contractor" text has been added by my SEO guy.
> 
> One of the challenges we face is while our goal is to rank high for "Vancouver House Painter" I have to be careful I don't exclude all the surrounding cities and areas we also service.


I see, I thought you were doing everything yourself. Your site looks great now, looking forward to seeing the new design. My site is pretty jacked, there are many things I could do, but just lazy I guess. I will be adding the pic below soon 

Pat


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I have a CMS system on the back of my site that allows me to add content but not change the structure. We are working on a new face for the homepage as well as a new look for the top navigation.

I used to think that you wanted to develop a look for your website and then keep it. What I am finding is the opposite. You need to keep a structure for your site and regularly be updating its look.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

i really appreciate all the responses everybody! I have to agree with chris though are demographics seem much similar maybe woodland as well. im just tryin to compare apples w/ apples U know? Warline makes great points about a site etc. but my guess is that she doesnt do a lot of actual painting(which is ideal) so has the time and resources to create such a site. I myself will be fortunate to pull in 60K gross rev. on my own back, throw in a family and and operating costs, let alone time. Im also guessing that warline didnt start her site for $200, more like 2k startin out. there is no wrong answer i guess. im just looking for advice using comparables not necessarily whats achievable.


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Guys!

I don't know if things differ too much here in Australia but I, like a few of you have stated earlier, went for a more basic website just to have a presence on the web. My site - www.getjohntopaint.com.au - cost around about $500 for a friend of my son's to put together and that included the hosting fees etc. I think for the price I paid it looks pretty good and we've had results from it that certainly outweigh that initial $500.

If you live in a smaller community I still think that a website is necessary (oh how my tone has changed from 3 years ago! ) but I certainly wouldn't be shelling out the thousands that some companies are asking to put together the kind of project.

My advice would probably be to think about it a little yourself. From my experience a design company will try and sell you bells and whistles but If you already have a 'shell' of an idea of what you'd like it's easier to get your message across.

Oh and If you've got kids - see if any of their mate's can throw one together. To start with, even the most basic website is better than no web presence at all, right?

Let me know how it goes.

All the best,

John C.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I would at least get a gmail account, places page page and add yourself in directories, so when people do search for painters, you are listed. That is free and simple. You can do a simple site for free with Wordpress, or very cheap, at least take the time to make a simple landing page. But it is one of those things that is hard to do "just a little of"! 
That was one of the reasons I started Blogging Painters, so guys like you could dip their toes in the Wordpress pool with some help. PM me or check out the site if you are interested.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> I started Blogging Painters, so guys like you could dip their toes in the Wordpress pool with some help. PM me or check out the site if you are interested.


It seems that's all you see now is Wordpress sites. They pretty much all look the same.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> It seems that's all you see now is Wordpress sites. They pretty much all look the same.
> 
> Pat


True, and I prefer seeing a site like Heidi's, but it is very user friendly and easy to optimize. Much better than a GD tonite template!
Look at this one I helped a teacher create in an hour.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not sure what this means:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

It means you owe somebody some money


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> It means you owe somebody some money












tell them to get in line


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> It seems that's all you see now is Wordpress sites. They pretty much all look the same.
> 
> Pat


There are tons of themes available to build on, click the website in my signature, that's wordpress and I don't think you would be able to tell without looking at the code.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

jnigh said:


> i really appreciate all the responses everybody! I have to agree with chris though are demographics seem much similar maybe woodland as well. im just tryin to compare apples w/ apples U know? Warline makes great points about a site etc. but my guess is that she doesnt do a lot of actual painting(which is ideal) so has the time and resources to create such a site. I myself will be fortunate to pull in 60K gross rev. on my own back, throw in a family and and operating costs, let alone time. Im also guessing that warline didnt start her site for $200, more like 2k startin out. there is no wrong answer i guess. im just looking for advice using comparables not necessarily whats achievable.


I'm finishing up an online project now,if you hang in there, I'll be starting a video blog showing step-by-step video of my screen as i go through the process from setting up hosting and a website etc. I show you how to build it and SEO it. And this can be done on that $200 budget or less.
You'll be surprised at the quality of the site. 

Good Luck


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

SFP, Your website looks great. I agree that Wordpress is an excellent way to build a website at a lower cost. Nobody is out there comparing painters websites nationally, only within their local area (except us). 

The truth is ALL of our websites should have the same basic structure. There is no point in re-inventing the wheel for the sake of it. And for that matter, they all say the same thing. Seriously, is anybody not saying they are a quality, professional painter?

The difference is all in the skin. That is what a designer is for or the various templates you can buy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at this website, it is a WP


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

And here's another wordpress site, I put this together about a year ago. Very basic but original looking.

The design is nothing more than a like Warline said, a "skin" over a wordpress blog. 

I think everybody gets the point that you can do all types of design with wordpress.

But if your unfamiliar with the background, you don't know the ease of wordpress. The backend of a wordpress site is similar to your basic MS Word-Works type of wordprocessor. There are some technical aspects to it, but once your up and running it pretty simple to change and/or content. 

This whole content and the changing/adding thing is very important for your business. The search engines want to provide its users with fresh content. That among other things, that I won't get into now. 

I have to go pay some bills, so more brush and less keyboard!

Good Luck.


----------



## Sub Network (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cool*

Great site. Mine is worth 263.00 Facebook is 0.00. I swapped.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> ***Edit*** dam my blog is worth 71.48, thats only been up for lil over a month :blink:


Same here.. $71.48


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just checked BP again, up $400! Sweet!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Painttalk is at 16,600 and Contractor Talk is at 11,100. More proof that painting is the most valuable trade.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I am making better returns on my website than I am in any of my investments. From $73 to $143.45

Hmmm. Time to talk to my stock broker.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

jnigh said:


> ........would you stilll have/ want a webpage, say if u lived in a valley of less than 80 thousand? just curious on weather or not it would make sense for me to spend the cash. I think not.


Having a website is as essential as having business cards for a company. Its not even an option in todays world. I'm not sure what kinda money you think goes into having a website, but you can start with something basic, even a free one if you have to. I wouldn't recommend it but, if you have to.

And the fact that you live in a valley of less the 80,000, should actually be more of an incentive to get started. I'm sure you have little competition online for your town, and it would not take long to outrank them. 

Out of those 80 thousand people, most will look online to find a painting contractor. If you have a properly optimized website, you could be the one getting all the calls.

And forget about all that I wrote above, the plain fact that you do not have a website makes you look unprofessional in consumers eyes.


----------

